# Went Fishing



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

We went fishing this week, here is 1 of 5 nice flatheads we brought home.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Here are the bags of filets. edited to add.....that's my DD the fishergirl's hand.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
That will make good fish bait for the whale of a tail  story the next time.

Dinner ready yet ?

bumpus


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

LOL..... We had a fish fry the night after we got home.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

How can something so ugly taste so good? 

Looks like you all did great, making me hungry!


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Jen74145, they sure are ugly.  
I hate to think about swimming with them in the water. lol


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Here's another one. We had 5 all together, the smallest was 20lbs. One of them had a nice sized bass in it's stomach.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

The meat looks much nicer than the fish!!! Good work,best of luck.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Thanks animalfarmer.  
Can you imagine noodling one of these....or something bigger? Yikes!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

good pics! and congratulations on the catch. 
wow, that's a lot of bags of filet. You did good work cathing those. way to go!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nice bunch of fish and fillets.you and husband realy got it going on in life.good job and keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah come on cowgirl, now your posting the pictures????? :Bawling: 



Seriously tho, those are some really nice cats you got there! It's been a while since I've gotten into some big cats like those. The last time I had that kind of luck is when I had taken a couple of my nephews on a 4 day campout about 6 or 7 years ago. We set out a few limblines everynight and you wouldn't believe the excitement two young boys would have. They were amazed of the size of cats that lived in there swimmin hole. 

Oh by the way, was that an old telephone crank in that bucket below your husband? :nono:


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Where in western Ok are there fish like that????
Looks like I might have to do a fishing safari in a few days.
Will


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Thank you moonwolf and elkhound! DH and I love the outdoors. Sometimes I think I'm part squirrel, stocking away for winter. lol

LOL r.h., no telephone crank. 
I can understand how your nephews felt, our daughter (an avid fishergirl) was with us, she doesn't think she'll swim in this river anymore.

Will, we had to drive 3 hrs to get to this place, we usually go and camp for the week. It was at salt plains.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been scuba diving and had monsters that size come up to me looking for a handout; apparently, other divers had been taking dog food down to give them! :help: That was one dive that ended a bit early, thank you very much.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey, I have a telephone crank and years ago we took two wires, a friend hung them in the water several feet apart, and I cranked. Nothing. The pond was full of stunted bluegills so we know there were some between the wires. It was cranking hard so it was making a circuit. After many tries, we gave up on a life of crime.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Ed, that sounds like the luck I always have when trying something mischievious. I finally figured out that doing it by the book usually caught me more and was a lot less expensive if I got caught doing it illegal. Come to think of it, I think I still have a stick or two of dynamite around here somewhere. :angel:


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

CowGirl, thanks for the info. Hopefully, I'll try and head that way some time month.

Will


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Will, We usually call ahead, make sure there is water in the river. Sometimes it's too dry to catch anything at all. (saves us a 3 hr drive  )
Here is a link to their contact numbers. http://www.fws.gov/southwest/refuges/oklahoma/saltplains/contactus.html

I have to admit, in all the years we have been going there I've fished in the actual lake once (didn't do well). I like to fish in the rivers and below the dam.

But...
Our friends take boats and put out trotlines on the lake and do very well.

Good luck to you, hope you catch your fill!


----------

